# Lookie what I got on the way to McQuades!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My team didn't score a trophy, but I got one before the tourney! 19 inch Smallie...Special thanks to Nick for all his tips! Fishing was very slow...River very high and murkey...I think I got 6 smallies in about 8 hours, but it was worth waiting for this one. Should've lost her...I was a mess when I caught him...Wasn't expecting it. He took off like a jetski out of the water and gave me a fight to remember. Caught her on a shad rap!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice Smallie Rick, Congrats !!! What was the weight and length?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice work Rick! Especially with the conditions of the Sheyenne, that's good to see! You've got me by an inch, my biggest smallie this year is only 18" in length.

Sorry we couldn't get together, somewhere down the road we will! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Didn't weigh her...Just measured (19 inches), took a few pic's and released...How much would you guess Nick...3 1/2 ish??? With egg's over 4lb's?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A 19 like that will be around the 4# mark in a summer river. Prespawn, probably 4 1/2#. Remember, that those 19 inch fish in a river are older than a 19 in a lake, and have spent more energy surviving the current. A 19 is a real accomplishment in the Sheyenne. I've only caught 2, and one of the two I caught six times over three seasons. It's easier when you find them to be residents of a certain spot! She might be there when you come for your next visit Rick!

A good Length-to-Weight table is below for bass. But remember that the weight of a river smallie is probably below the average, and the weight of a lake smallie is an above average. This conversion does not take girth into account, and with girth the equation is *Weight =(Length*Length*Girth)/1200*


----------

